# Problema com Apache modulo php

## jukinha

Boa tarde,

instalei apache e php5 aqui em um server com gentoo :

Linux testlink 3.11.7-hardened-r1-zv1 #4 SMP Thu Jan 16 10:27:05 BRST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5507 @ 2.27GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Server version: Apache/2.2.25 (Unix)

PHP 5.5.7-pl0-gentoo (cli) (built: Feb 19 2014 10:48:16) 

acredito que esteja faltando modulo,pq n consigo startar o apache, queria saber como faço pra carregar e verificar isso.

meu /etc/conf.d/apache :

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PROXY -D PERL -D PHP5"

cat /etc/apache2/httpd.conf 

ServerRoot "/usr/lib/apache2"

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_alias_module modules/mod_authn_alias.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

<IfDefine AUTHNZ_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule cgid_module modules/mod_cgid.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so

LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_ftp_module modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine STATUS>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

User apache

Group apache

AddType application/x-ns-proxy-autoconfig .pac

AddType application/x-ns-proxy-autoconfig .dat

# Supplemental configuration

#

# Most of the configuration files in the /etc/apache2/modules.d/ directory can

# be turned on using APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 to add extra features

# or to modify the default configuration of the server.

#

# To know which flag to add to APACHE2_OPTS, look at the first line of the

# the file, which will usually be an <IfDefine OPTION> where OPTION is the

# flag to use.

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

# Virtual-host support

#

# Gentoo has made using virtual-hosts easy. In /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ we

# include a default vhost (enabled by adding -D DEFAULT_VHOST to

# APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2).

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

cat /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf

<IfDefine PHP5>

# Load the module first

<IfModule !mod_php5.c>

LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so

</IfModule>

# Set it to handle the files

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php .php5 .phtml

AddHandler application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

</IfModule>

DirectoryIndex index.php index.phtml sa.php

</IfDefine>

testlink php5.5 # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

* apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 114 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

* ERROR: apache2 failed to stop

testlink php5.5 # eselect php list apache2

(none found)

----------

## felipesantos

veja estes passos https://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html especialmente o 11. Você fez, mas espero q ajude o link

----------

